# Elephant Coin Tray



## Gary Salisbury (Apr 11, 2014)

I got an advertisement from a CNC router bit company featuring this nifty little elephant coin tray in their advertisement. I really like it and would like to make one. I was wondering if it was something in the public domain and available to download. Any ideas where I could get started or should I just try to design my own? Anyone?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like a simple pocket and an engraving, Gary. Have you fired up Aspire yet? Draw the basic racetrack oval shape, cut a pocket, engrave the elephant on the bottom.

David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Looks like a simple pocket and an engraving, Gary. Have you fired up Aspire yet? Draw the basic racetrack oval shape, cut a pocket, engrave the elephant on the bottom.
> 
> David


SHHHHH!!!!!! if you tell everyone how easy this stuff is, everyone's gonna get one and put us out of business!!! 🙂


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Pro4824 said:


> SHHHHH!!!!!! if you tell everyone how easy this stuff is, everyone's gonna get one and put us out of business!!! 🙂


Ha, not lately. My CNC is coffee 'n cookies.


----------



## Gary Salisbury (Apr 11, 2014)

difalkner said:


> Looks like a simple pocket and an engraving, Gary. Have you fired up Aspire yet? Draw the basic racetrack oval shape, cut a pocket, engrave the elephant on the bottom.
> 
> David


Yes, I did fire up Aspire as soon as the license got transfer over. I then watched their 1st training video, _Avalon Nameplate_, but there is soooo much to learn.

I also googled "elephant clipart" and "2d elephant clipart" and found a similar design but it didn't have as much detail as the original photo. Is there any other search criteria I could use to find better clip art? 

Where does everyone get their clipart from? I downloaded a ton from Vectrics but see the need for more.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

elephant sketch returns a lot of possibilities.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I usually start with a basic search and refine it as I go, normally starting with something like 'elephant svg' or 'elephant clipart free' and go from there.

David


----------



## gwilki (Nov 12, 2012)

Gary

I have sent you a pm.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I have found Vectorstock.com to be an excellent source for vector artwork. A quick search for "elephant" showed they have 38,157 vector images available. The images usually cost about $1 each.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Looks like a simple pocket and an engraving, Gary. Have you fired up Aspire yet? Draw the basic racetrack oval shape, cut a pocket, engrave the elephant on the bottom.
> 
> David


Watch out David. You may want to try Aspire yourself!!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Coloring book pages are a great source, I have used dollar store coloring books for scrollsaw patterns. There are a bunch of online downloadable coloring pages as well.

I use bowl and tray bits for my pockets in projects like this. Clear the bulk with an end mill, finish with the B&T bit


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Gary Salisbury said:


> Yes, I did fire up Aspire as soon as the license got transfer over. I then watched their 1st training video, _Avalon Nameplate_, but there is soooo much to learn.
> 
> I also googled "elephant clipart" and "2d elephant clipart" and found a similar design but it didn't have as much detail as the original photo. Is there any other search criteria I could use to find better clip art?
> 
> Where does everyone get their clipart from? I downloaded a ton from Vectrics but see the need for more.


Gary, Go to "Mark Lindsay CNC" on YouTube and start watching his VCarve/Aspire videos for absolute beginners.
https://www.youtube.com/user/dusty82elky/videos


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Gary Salisbury said:


> Where does everyone get their clipart from?


Mostly I don't. I copy a bunch of photos of whatever, go thru them several times discarding some. Then when I get them mostly gone just take a bit from one, and a bit from another, until I come up with something I like. Easy peasy. If I wanted an exact elephant I would just pick a photo, and draw that out. Just be sure to have a good eraser if you do it my way.

That's how I came up with my Wizards. And believe me, it's Hell to get one of them to stay still for a photograph.


----------

